# Ohio river 6/13



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Just want to say thanks to every one who helped me find a place to launch. we ended up launching at nine mile since it was the closest one to get to. It took about an hour and a half to get there from here in Fairborn. we got on the water a b it before 8:00am and left around 2:00pm the water was quite muddy which is what I expected and the water temps were right at 75 degrees. we caught around 6-7 total mostly channels with a couple of drum and a sucker that was used for bait. here are a couple pics of the cats. nothing big but it was fun to finnally try the river. I think 2 of the fish were blues but I'm not sure. what do you think?


----------



## fatjack (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a fun day on the river. I'm jealous.
The fish in the pictures all look to be Channel Cats. It can be hard to tell by shape or color. You can use fin ray counts and stuff to tell, but I look at the long fin on the underside just in front of the tail. If you look at the fish in the center photo you will see that it is deep and bowed. On a Blue Cat it will be about half as deep and the edge very straight.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah like I said, Iwasn't sure if they were blues or not but even though you can't really tell in the pics they were deffinently more blue in color. and their mouths seemed smaller than most other channels I've caught aroung that size. either way it was great to finnally get down to the ohio. and I'm ready to go back again soon. but man gas prices will kill you. it cost about $50 to get down and backplus almost that much to fill the boat with fuel too. although we did make a long run up river and back just to chechk it out a bit. we probably went about 15 miles upstream. how far is the dam from there? anybody know? I would like to fish below the dam next time we go down.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

yakfish, I'd estimate the dam at about 15 miles from nine mile. I get on 52 at 10 mile (about 2 miles away from nine mile) and it takes me about 20 minutes to pass the dam on the way home.

According to Google Maps, from New Richmond to Chilo is 15 miles. Chilo is probably 3-4 miles past the dam and New Richmond was the first river town you would have passed heading toward the dam (maybe 5 miles from nine mile).



CW


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Launch from the Neville ramp,the dam can be seen from the ramp,probably 1/2-3/4 mi? TC1


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like we were almost to the dam when we decided to turn around!


----------

